# 2 accounts in Westfield, MA



## jpl112 (Apr 11, 2006)

I am looking for a subcontractor in Westfield, MA for 1 small commercial parking lot and 1 residential driveway. If you are interested respond here with your email and I will forward the addresses so you can look at the properties. If you do not have proper licensing and insurance for snow plowing then please don't respond as you will have to fax over current copies of each. Thank you for your time....Jeff


----------



## 351crules (Oct 30, 2003)

jpl112;445603 said:


> I am looking for a subcontractor in Westfield, MA for 1 small commercial parking lot and 1 residential driveway. If you are interested respond here with your email and I will forward the addresses so you can look at the properties. If you do not have proper licensing and insurance for snow plowing then please don't respond as you will have to fax over current copies of each. Thank you for your time....Jeff


what licencing do you need to plow?


----------



## jpl112 (Apr 11, 2006)

I mean you have to be a licensed contractor and have proper insurance. I will not turn over these accounts to just anyone. We are a legitimate business, ie: we have licensing, we have proper insurance and we pay taxes, therefore we expect the same from our subcontractors.


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

JPL112

We are located in southwick ma 01077, If you are still looking send the Info via our website

Thanx


----------

